

Natural and Artificial Intelligence (1988) [pdf] - rrherr
http://philosophy.cua.edu/res/docs/faculty/rss/Artificial%20Intelligence.pdf

======
rrherr
Written by Fr. Robert Sokolowski, a Catholic priest and professor of
philosophy. [1]

Included in "The Artificial Intelligence Debate: False Starts, Real
Foundations", published by MIT Press. [2]

[1]
[http://philosophy.cua.edu/faculty/sokolowski/](http://philosophy.cua.edu/faculty/sokolowski/)
[2] [https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/artificial-intelligence-
debat...](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/artificial-intelligence-debate)

